# Doping pro cherry-picks local Criterium!



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Sunday was the Arcata Downtown Criterium. Arcata is in NorCal's Humboldt County. The local cycling scene, while it's small due to our sparse population, is quite healthy and enthusiastic. 

The main event of our local crit was the 50-minute race for the fastest of the fast. Mind you it included mostly our locals. It was made up of a varitety of riders----some guys who are expert mountain bike racers, some 30-somethings who squeeze in training rides between mowing the lawn and taking the kids to soccer practice. Heck there was even a 40-something attorney who while long in the tooth, still puts the hurt on the youngsters, especially in cyclocross.

So anyway, the mystery man arrives. Some guy from Berkeley that no one knew. The dude was a flat-out motor! He didn't just lap the field, he lapped 'em twice! This on a 0.75 mile course with a short but steep hill. Grand prize was a pair of Mavic Cosmic wheels and a few goodies kicked in by local businesses. We were happy to award the man who provided us with a morning's entertainment. Then....

That evening a few of the more curious racers googled this guy. OH MAN! He's a pro serving out a two year suspension for steroids! We all feel cheated. The biggest issue is that second place was Wes, a local 19 year old who really could have used those wheels. Wes is your basic starving student and is about the most promising young rider to come out of here in a while. Not since Damon Kluck (US Postal 2003-04) has a Humboldt rider shown so much potential.

So, we started the "Wheels For Wes Fund" The LBS is collecting donations. We'll let the $$ build for a coupla weeks and then the shop will sell Wes some race wheels at cost. 

So, a real bad karma situation gets turned around. Cyclists are like that, aren't they? At least, the good ones are.

As for the suspended pro, enjoy your wheels, you worthless #$%&!

Bigfoot


----------



## Tim M (Apr 21, 2005)

The pro will attempt to trade them as part of a drug deal. The deal will go bad, the pro killed by drug dealer. The police will be confused about wether the wheels are evidence, and who they even belong to. They eventually will decide to send the wheels back to the bike shop whose price labels are still on the wheels. Wes will still get the wheels.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Big-foot said:


> Sunday was the Arcata Downtown Criterium. Arcata is in NorCal's Humboldt County. The local cycling scene, while it's small due to our sparse population, is quite healthy and enthusiastic.
> 
> The main event of our local crit was the 50-minute race for the fastest of the fast. Mind you it included mostly our locals. It was made up of a varitety of riders----some guys who are expert mountain bike racers, some 30-somethings who squeeze in training rides between mowing the lawn and taking the kids to soccer practice. Heck there was even a 40-something attorney who while long in the tooth, still puts the hurt on the youngsters, especially in cyclocross.
> 
> ...


Know your pain...this same guy did our club race and took both races he did. We didn't even offer as much cash you guys did for the wheels that you put up for 1st place. Then, the following Monday, we found out that the guy got suspended for steroids!
I did the race that this doper did and I was just barely hanging on...other guys on my club who were watching the race, said that he took off with a lap to go and just rode away from everyone. Then, did the 1/2 race and took off in a breakaway with 10 or so laps to go then dropped the other guys in the break to solo the last lap! There was a strong headwind on that day so no one else could even stay out in it for more than a lap!


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

The folks organizing these races can make up rules like they will recognize suspensions from the USCF/NORBA and rely on no other rules from the organization they don't like.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

*c'mon!*

well damn! put him on front street! lets hear some names, people!


----------



## Silver222 (Aug 5, 2004)

naawillis said:


> well damn! put him on front street! lets hear some names, people!


No kidding. *******s like that don't deserve to be allowed to wear a mask. Who was it?


----------



## torquecal (Nov 9, 2002)

"So, we started the "Wheels For Wes Fund" The LBS is collecting donations. We'll let the $$ build for a coupla weeks and then the shop will sell Wes some race wheels at cost. "


Ummm, am I reading this wrong, you'll take up a collection, and then sell Wes a set of wheels at cost? Why not just take up a collection to buy Wes a set of wheels?






As to the doper - I agree, that sucks.... maybe race organizers need to start screening local races for violations. If that's the case then things are getting sad


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Wes' new wheels*

The wheels will be purchased for Wes with the $$ collected. Shhhh, Wes doesn't know we're doing this.



torquecal said:


> "So, we started the "Wheels For Wes Fund" The LBS is collecting donations. We'll let the $$ build for a coupla weeks and then the shop will sell Wes some race wheels at cost. "
> 
> 
> Ummm, am I reading this wrong, you'll take up a collection, and then sell Wes a set of wheels at cost? Why not just take up a collection to buy Wes a set of wheels?
> ...


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Umm, under advisement of council...*



Silver222 said:


> No kidding. *******s like that don't deserve to be allowed to wear a mask. Who was it?


Let's just say that he drew a suspension for a positive steroid test at the Redlands Classic in 2004.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

A little googling goes a long way http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/summer/2004-11-16-kraft-doping_x.htm


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hu???????*

"That evening a few of the more curious racers googled this guy. OH MAN! He's a pro serving out a two year suspension for steroids!"

Hmmmmm... then why is he being allowed to race?? Was this race held under an USCF lic.?? We have had a couple local semi Pros get busted... they don't get to race (maybe a couple specific off-road events) until their suspension is up.

JB


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*It was a Non-USCF*



JBergland Hmmmmm... then why is he being allowed to race?? Was this race held under an USCF lic.?? B[/QUOTE said:


> I guess he seeks out the Non-USCF races.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Big-foot said:


> JBergland Hmmmmm... then why is he being allowed to race?? Was this race held under an USCF lic.?? B[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he seeks out the Non-USCF races.
> ...


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Here's 2 more races he's done.*

http://cccx.org/mtb/2005/race2/sportprelim.htm

http://arleengarcia.com/bicycling/2005_0131_PoorCollegeKidsRR_Results.php


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

Cevan said:


> http://cccx.org/mtb/2005/race2/sportprelim.htm
> 
> http://arleengarcia.com/bicycling/2005_0131_PoorCollegeKidsRR_Results.php


Both of these races are run under CBR rules.

http://www.californiabicycleracing.org/contact.html

http://www.californiabicycleracing.org/about_us/2004_cbr_rules-regs.pdf
They have a sportsmanship clause in their rules. They could simply amend it to recognize USCF doping violations *if* they wanted to do it. Since this has been going on so long I assume they would rather have his entry fees.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Cevan said:


> http://cccx.org/mtb/2005/race2/sportprelim.htm
> 
> http://arleengarcia.com/bicycling/2005_0131_PoorCollegeKidsRR_Results.php



You can see that he's at least a little concerned that this will get back to the team management, he's listed as unattached in both of those races. I say report him and this thread back to his team managers. Simple enough.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

daneil said:


> You can see that he's at least a little concerned that this will get back to the team management, he's listed as unattached in both of those races. I say report him and this thread back to his team managers. Simple enough.


He's unsponsored. The only way you're going to get anything done is to contact the race organizers or somehow whoever is sponsoring the races.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*puh-leeze!*



Cevan said:


> http://cccx.org/mtb/2005/race2/sportprelim.htm


homeboy raced sport too!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Fuentes has been getting kicked around on the internet newsgroups for awhile now and rightly so.

Justin Spinelli is racing on a domestic team now, although since he doesn't win anything (I think) no one seems to really care that he admitted to doping while with Saeco and was never suspended.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Fuentes has been getting kicked around on the internet newsgroups for awhile now and rightly so.


There was a big time gap between when he tested positive and when he was sanctioned where he continued to race and win and take other people's prize money. Some people were rightly pissed.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Fuentes has been getting kicked around on the internet newsgroups for awhile now and rightly so.
> 
> Justin Spinelli is racing on a domestic team now, although since he doesn't win anything (I think) no one seems to really care that he admitted to doping while with Saeco and was never suspended.


What really bothers me is why are people letting him race like this? It's pretty damn obvious that Dave has a reputation for doing this. Heck he recieved his suspension last March and it doesn't expire till March 2006. He's been racing sport in non-USCF races and picking up prizes and primes for a year now. Somebody at CBR really has to get on the ball with this one. 

It's ridiculous that this is happening at all. He's exploiting the fact that this country doesn't have a single, unified race organization. If ever there was a reason for integration of all of the local organizations then this was it. IMHO of course.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Fuentes. 

So, is this a good reason to have your local races sanctioned, or what? Do you have any kind of commissaires at these races? Does anyone read his license? If a rider is attached to a team, they must race in that uniform. 

The UCI rules are very clear on all of the above. But the USA has a few different orgs., and not are all in line with the UCI. If this guy came to our local Tuesday night training race, he would not be able to even step foot onto the road because our licensing system follows the UCI.

A pity to the organizers. You should try to get the prizes and wheels back from the fcukup.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, it's one of the risks you run when you stray from USA Cycling. I would think that suspensions handed down by the USADA would apply to any association which promotes events in a discipline that has signed the WADA charter.

We had a suspended doper compete in a MTB race in Minnesota a couple of years ago. The race wasn't NORBA sanctioned, so nothing could be done about it. He took second place, but graciously refused to accept any race winnings. That was the right thing to do and he's at least a nice guy IMHO now. Even if he did dope.

FYI, races are private events and the promoter has right to refuse entry for anyone. Contact the promoters of other non-USAC sanctioned events and make sure they know Fuentes is cherrypicking races.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

daneil said:


> Somebody at CBR really has to get on the ball with this one.


I don't know anything about this organization but you would think it would be trivial to establish a rule that doping sanctions from other organizations would be recognized. Although I'd think on legal grounds, going back to try to recover prizes (as some suggested) would be on thin ice if no rule existed at the time of his competing banning him from the race.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

daneil said:


> What really Heck he recieved his suspension last March and it doesn't expire till March 2006.


Not quite. He tested positive in March and then continued to race through the season. He was suspended in November, but the two year suspension was made to start in March when he failed the test. End result is his two year suspension is really only one year. Total bullsh!t.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

By the way, what the **** is a pro roadie doing in a SPORT mountain bike race?

grow some nuts, you ****ing doping shitbag.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

No one gonna take out his wheel?


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

The same promoter is running another race in one month. If they really didn't like this happening they should change the announcement to say dopers need not apply.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SickBoy said:


> By the way, what the **** is a pro roadie doing in a SPORT mountain bike race?
> 
> grow some nuts, you ****ing doping shitbag.


hope he enjoyed the pair of socks he won.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't know anything about this organization but you would think it would be trivial to establish a rule that doping sanctions from other organizations would be recognized.


FIAC member organizations: ACA, OBRA, ABR do recognize suspensions from others.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, then organize the racers. Refuse to race if they allow suspended riders into your field.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Google failed*

Just wanted to let him know he's doing a very good job of succeeding at being a putz, but couldn't find a homepage. Guess I'll have to overcome my yearning to lightly criticize another human being...


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

*Those wheels sure look sweet!*

Rode with him on Saturday, had those wheels on his Time. Made us suffer like dogs...shared this story with some of the others. Universal negative from all.


----------

